# PIcs of my little honey



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I've had the little bunny for two weeks, now, and I still can't sex it. 

Anyway, I know it's a lop, and I've assumed it's a Holland lop because it was so small, but does it look like a Holland lop to you? And mostly purebred? Not that it matters, since it's just a loved pet with no name, so far. 

It was very tiny when I got it, and had no idea how "too" young it was until I got home and started comparing photos, but the little bunny seems happy and healthy! 

I'll post photos in the photo section since I have no idea how to post photos here in this thread.

Photos are under "Texas mom."


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2011)

Could you provide a link to where the photos are? I'm unable to find them.


----------



## butsy (Apr 22, 2011)

yes she does look like a holland lop, purebred ! congrats


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

pamnock wrote:


> Could you provide a link to where the photos are? I'm unable to find them.



Oh, geesh. I posted them in the gallery, and now I can't find the gallery.


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

butsy wrote:


> yes she does look like a holland lop, purebred ! congrats



Well, I think s/he's the cutest little lop ever, and that's all that matters. Right? 

I think s/he's gorgeous! 

Would you say she's an "orange", albeit a bit light colored?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 22, 2011)

To post photos from the gallery into your messages, just click on the "G" icon on the toolbar when you enter the message. A window will pop up into the gallery - just click on the picture you want to insert, and presto! It's there.


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

Where is that? I"m feeling really stupid, but I don't see a "g" on the tool bar.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes - she does look like a Holland Lop


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

This is how we all feel about little Dunebug:

:inlove:

Yes, I think that is the name my kids have chosen. :wink


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 22, 2011)

the g is on the toolbar when you click on the reply box in a post not the quick reply at the bottom of the page. Dunebug sounds like a great name!


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

This is ridiculous. I'm still not seeing it! ssd:


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 22, 2011)

see the buttons right above this type? Click on reply, when the reply box shows up there's a "G" on the bottom row of editing buttons directly under the "" button.

Dunebug looks very cute!


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, but I got hubby to come and investigate the toolbar, and he's not seeing it, either. Seeing that he is a programmer I trust what he is doing, and he closed my Safari browser and opened another browser, and still no "G" under the quote. There is no "bottom row of editing buttons" - just one row with the size of type, bold, italic, quotes, etc. 

We're stumped, but now that he's also checked, at least I don't feel like quite the fool.  

Anyway, I"m hoping that it will magically appear someday, so I can post photos in my messages.

Thanks for all your help, anyway. This is a very friendly place!


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

I do have one more question about Dunebug. 

Does it look like his ears are going to stay down when mature? Ears have gone down quite a bit just in the last 5 days, but still has quite a bit of control. I would be so disappointed if my lop's ears didn't lop! LOL (But still love 'em, anyway!)


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## dragynflye (Apr 23, 2011)

*Texas mom wrote: *


> Thanks, everyone, but I got hubby to come and investigate the toolbar, and he's not seeing it, either. Seeing that he is a programmer I trust what he is doing, and he closed my Safari browser and opened another browser, and still no "G" under the quote. There is no "bottom row of editing buttons" - just one row with the size of type, bold, italic, quotes, etc.
> 
> We're stumped, but now that he's also checked, at least I don't feel like quite the fool.
> 
> ...



my "quick reply" at the bottom doesn't a tool bar, either. to get all of that, i have to click the "reply" button, either in someone else's post, or at the top of the thread, above the first post, in the band of bunny pictures. there's three buttons- new topic, reply, printer friendly. click on the reply button, and it will take you to the reply window with the full tool bar. *then* you will see the "g", and everything else! hope that helps!

and your honey is adorable! i love lops.


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 23, 2011)

Dragynfly, I clicked on the reply button "above" your post, and there's no "g". Right now, I am typing in a box that says "Post Reply" with emoticons on the left and one tool bar directly above my typing. There is no "G" on that bar, and no additional symbols or letters under it, either.

This is just a quirk in programming, browser problem, or something I can't explain but I'm definitely not blind (enough, anyway  ) to be missing it. It just is NOT there!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 23, 2011)

can you try it in a different browser? I have firefox and IE and use both for different sites.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 23, 2011)

I think the problem might be the quick reply.

To get an advanced reply box you'll have to click the reply button in someones comment, not the quick reply at the bottom.


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 23, 2011)

About the ears, he is a little young for them to be completely lopped yet. I am pretty sure because he is doing the "broken helicopter" his ears will be down soon.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's a picture of where the "G" is - see?







It should appear automatically when you have files in the Gallery.


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for that. At least I know what it looks like now, but that entire second bar is missing. Weird, huh? 

Is there some setting I am missing, or don't have enough posts, yet?


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 23, 2011)

But I am posting with the regular reply, and not the "quick" reply because I can do these things - 

*See?* 

_See what I mean?_

I couldn't bold and underline in quick reply! 

There is definitely a glitch somewhere. I have one toolbar - not two.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 23, 2011)

I would download firefox or some other free browser and see if that changes it the browser might not support all the tools. It would be worth finding out because that 'G' sure makes posting photos easy.


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 24, 2011)

I recently upgraded my Internet Explorer to IE9 and it stopped showing me the second bar and the G button. I downloaded firefox and it works with that browser. I think it is some issue with IE9.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 24, 2011)

*Texas mom wrote: *


> Thank you so much for that. At least I know what it looks like now, but that entire second bar is missing. Weird, huh?
> 
> Is there some setting I am missing, or don't have enough posts, yet?


I'm not sure what would cause that. 

What browser are you using? I use Firefox, and just tried IE8 and Google Chrome. 

For what it's worth, Firefox and IE8 worked fine for me, but Chrome had the second toolbar missing, just as you reported. None of the Chrome settings seemed to have any effect on the problem. I'll see if I can get some answer from the Sr. Mods here or from Google.


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 26, 2011)

:threadhijacked::threadhijacked:
Can we get back to the thread now??


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah show pics of the bunny if you can now


----------

